

Sorry Path, my 151st friend isn't who I'm hiding - arepb
http://edwardaten.posterous.com/sorry-path-my-151st-friend-isnt-who-im-hiding

======
kristenlee
Path just comes across as a Facebook clone, especially the new version. I'm
really hoping something "new" happens in Silicon Valley outside of the social
networking paradigm. Mobile is evolving but it has yet to have its "killer
app".

------
arepb
A lack of places or methods to share is not a problem I have, either.

